# how to remove the rear seat?



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Just as the post says:
Im attempting to remove my rear seat. The only prob. is that its one piece(it doesnt fold down) so Im naturally assuming it will come out as one chunk... I found bolts on the rear in the trunk that Im sure hold the back in... but once I remove these bolts what about the seat itself? Is it bolted or just the backrest? 
Has anyone removed a fixed rear seat and if so, please please PLEASE let me know how you did it! Thanks guys!


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

it should be 2 pieces regardless of whether or not it folds down
unless they changed it my b12 sentra's back seat was 2 peices and that didn't fold down there should be 2 or 3 bolts between the top and bottom parts of the seat to take the bottom off the top honestly i'm not sure


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

dunno about the 200sx, but the b14 sentras have these 2 little plastic tabs in the front, right under the cushion, pull em out n lift up.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah so I went out and decided to figure this out..... and Slayer, youre right.... there are two little pull tabs under the cushion... That piece comes out and the backrest has two bolts on the bottom and lifts out.... 
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I completely gutted my rear seats and trunk (carpet, jack/spare, belt, etc.) Im takin the car to the track on friday and this stuff needed to go.... Next is the passenger seat but that wont get the toss until Thursday/Friday (the 'wife' needs somewhere to sit).... 
I also removed the drivers side plastic guard where the factory foglights usually go (I dont have them). Now its wide open and all you see is the huge filter.... Looks pretty pimp IMO.... 
The weather was nice and cool tonight so I took her for a spin and with the increased airflow and weight loss the ol GA felt pretty strong! 
Sorry for the crappy pic, I think I dropped the digicam one too many times...










*end long winded post*


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

might try that no lh foglight deal, it might help me at the track this sunday.......


----------



## lonnieinskeep (Sep 11, 2010)

Well....I wasn't sucessful in removing the back seats but....

Turbomatic informed me there is an import bracking racing even this upcoming Sunday. I'm interested in attending it. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know as I'd like to remove the seats for the Sunday bracket racing events at Englishtown. I have to take the wifey on a full fledged shopping trip tomorrow so the seats will be in. Crying or Very sad

Thanks for any input. I just need to remove that friggin cord/wire to get the rear seats out. Otherwise, I can get them out fairly quickly. Thanks!


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

lonnie if youre headed to the track tomorrow and interested in stripping the car, Ive dumped the passenger seats into the back of a friends Xterra and stripped the trunk in about 20 minutes. Just get your tools ready today and have someone ready to store the interior for you. It helps when you look at tracktimes.


----------

